# Deer Hunting



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Are GSDs any good at finding wounded deer?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If it's legal in your state, I'm sure you can train a GSD to bloodtrack. GSDs are fantastic trackers in general, ask any K9 handler, SAR handler, tracking competitor, and schutzhund competitor.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

What are some good resources on conditioning my pup to this over the next year as he grows?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max, my male is a SAR dog and when hunting season comes He gets paid money to track deers and he's found every one we went to track. So GSD's can track a wounded deer.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Just make sure it is legal in your state. In some states hunters have the "right" to shoot any dog that they suspect is chasing game. Many take this right with the "shoot first ask questions later" mind frame.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That right, thats why Max and I work close together. That and most times when someone comes for Max its after dark and the hunters have given up the hunt. Hunters are not allowed to hunt after dark. they can track a deer but they cant hunt.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I am on a private 1200 acer ranch with no other hunters. I never hunt on public hunting reserves, or with people I don't personally know. But, as far as I can tell it is legal in Texas anyway.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it would be great for you to find a Schutzhund club or an individual trainer in your area to get started in tracking. Tracking is part of the sport of Schutzhund, and if you work with a trainer, it should not be hard to train your dog to track wounded deer.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Or maybe check into hunting clubs, maybe the German wirehaired/German shorthaired clubs, Weimaraner clubs. IIRC, it is those breeds that must be able to bloodtrack in Germany. 

I found these via Google
http://www.drahthaar.com/articles/btrack.html - A Drahthaar breeder explains bloodtracking training.

http://www.texastrackers.com/ Okay, this site has YOU written all over it.







Texas Bloodtrackers!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianI think it would be great for you to find a Schutzhund club or an individual trainer in your area to get started in tracking. Tracking is part of the sport of Schutzhund, and if you work with a trainer, it should not be hard to train your dog to track wounded deer.


I would LOVE to join a club like that, but the closest I can find is in Fortworth Texas, which is several hundred miles from me (Kerrville, TX)


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMOr maybe check into hunting clubs, maybe the German wirehaired/German shorthaired clubs, Weimaraner clubs. IIRC, it is those breeds that must be able to bloodtrack in Germany.
> 
> I found these via Google
> http://www.drahthaar.com/articles/btrack.html - A Drahthaar breeder explains bloodtracking training.
> ...


Great information there, thank you!


----------

